# "Engineering" Forum of One



## Undertaker (Mar 10, 2008)

No need to say a thing. I have done my job now and buried the thing

[SIZE=36pt]REST IN PEACE[/SIZE]

Engineering Forum Of One


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2008)

PWN3D?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2008)

Undertaker said:


> No need to say a thing. I have done my job now and buried the thing
> [SIZE=36pt]REST IN PEACE[/SIZE]
> 
> Engineering Forum Of One


Where's Paul Harvey when you need him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow ... just wow!

Nice take down UT !! Kudos to you dark one!







JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 10, 2008)

quick background for those who don't know what's going on?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> quick background for those who don't know what's going on?


Visit http://f'tard.com (oops... that's http://engineer_trades without the underscore) and you get the redirect. The one who shall not be spoken of made a lame attempt at his own Engineer Boards.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

What a loss for the 'professionally minded' (wasn't that what he said?) engineering world.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> What a loss for the 'professionally minded' (wasn't that what he said?) engineering world.


Bets on how long it will take for him to beg to come back here (where all the cool kids are)?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we're doing just fine.  We don't want him back.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't say we did...just wondering how long till he begs?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay. So if he begs to come back, is it more fun to tell him no in the beginning or to let him back, then ban him?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Okay. So if he begs to come back, is it more fun to tell him no in the beginning or to let him back, then ban him?


opcorn: hmy:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Based on the history that I have read/has been told, I think it best to tell him no, and not have to endure all the sh*t that comes w/ him.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it would be fun to "play" with him. You know, tell him we have to have a vote on him, then tell him the vote was 2164 to ban him and 2 to let him in.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Wonder how long it will be before jr gets a PM from him.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I think it would be fun to "play" with him. You know, tell him we have to have a vote on him, then tell him the vote was 2164 to ban him and 2 to let him in.


Then he'll want to know who the two were, so he can start a 'real' forum. I like your idea...keeps the cyle churning! :17:


----------



## ktulu (Mar 10, 2008)

I say we laugh at him. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 10, 2008)

its back up.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 10, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> its back up.


madejalook. ho ho


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> its back up.


OK. It is true. Now I am 100% sure he lurks here. He can read what is posted in the Sub-Forums.


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 10, 2008)

He's persistent, you gotta give him that.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 10, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Visit http://f'tard.com (oops... that's http://engineer_trades without the underscore) and you get the redirect. The one who shall not be spoken of made a lame attempt at his own Engineer Boards.


I figured it was something to do with him but the original link didn't make sense.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 10, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> OK. It is true. Now I am 100% sure he lurks here. He can read what is posted in the Sub-Forums.


Well if he does, he needs to man up and jump in the fire.


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 10, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I figured it was something to do with him but the original link didn't make sense.


I think he had a problem paying his host on time and they killed his site until he paid up.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Then he'll want to know who the two were, so he can start a 'real' forum. I like your idea...keeps the cyle churning! :17:


Then you tell him, SORRY! The 2 who voted for you changed their minds. :lmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Then you tell him, SORRY! The 2 who voted for you changed their minds. :lmao:


Looks like short-timers disease has gotten to our puppet! BTW, I finally caught up in the job satisfaction thread. Congrats, maryannette, and hopefully you get some in your new one!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Looks like short-timers disease has gotten to our puppet! BTW, I finally caught up in the job satisfaction thread. Congrats, maryannette, and hopefully you get some in your new one!


I'm SHORT. 

I'm looking forward to the new opportunity. 

This is what I call job satisfaction.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I'm SHORT.  I'm looking forward to the new opportunity.
> 
> This is what I call job satisfaction.


Spamming all day? :th_rockon:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> I think he had a problem paying his host on time and they killed his site until he paid up.


Speaking of paying the host, has everyone clicked on an ad here at EB.com to help keep this site going?


----------



## cement (Mar 10, 2008)

it is fun to mess with a knucklehead, but there is always concern that it would appear that we are being mean and unreasonable to those that do not know his history of threatening to call State boards and employers to tell of our "unprofessional" behavior. he would regularly post screen shots of conversations here as "proof" of bad behavior. not to mention his general assholeness.

it is a nice thing about this board that there really are no negative feelings except for some minor disagreements, until he_who_shall_not_be_named comes around and all hell breaks loose.

Come to think of it, GT_ME stirrred it up quite a bit too. But then he was just here once. Dingleberry has been back eight times or so. perma ban the fucker says I.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Cement said:


> ...he_who_shall_not_be_named...



Lord Voldermort? I thought we were talking about McPeonme. BTW, I second your motion


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we should leave him out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

I think there have been more than enough problems with him to justify the perma-ban.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think we even need to discuss this much further.... I think the decisions have already been made and will not be changed.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree. Even though it might be fun, I guess it is cruel to mess with the disadvantaged.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

When he started sending emails and letters to state boards, the army, etc, trying to get people here in trouble for "being mean to him" , and making false accusations to the same, that was the last straw. He could offer to pay 5 years of hosting services and I wouldnt even consider adding him back. If he wants to lurk and post under a different name I dont really care, we'll eventually ban all the IP's in the Starbucks in the metro Orlando area.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> When he started sending emails and letters to state boards, the army, etc, trying to get people here in trouble for "being mean to him" , and making false accusations to the same, that was the last straw. He could offer to pay 5 years of hosting services and I wouldnt even consider adding him back. If he wants to lurk and post under a different name I dont really care, we'll eventually ban all the IP's in the Starbucks in the metro Orlando area.


:tribe:


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, which one of you is the newest member "EITeabag"?


----------



## cement (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ now that's funny!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Okay, which one of you is the newest member "EITeabag"?


Are you seeing that at the F'tard.com forum?

Sounds like a cover-up to me ....

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 11, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Are you seeing that at the F'tard.com forum?
> Sounds like a cover-up to me ....
> 
> JR


Ha it's JR!!!

Yeah that's where it was. Now I gotta think of some more and go post under them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ I am IP blocked from home and work from F'Tard.com ... that's why I asked. 

JR


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Ha it's JR!!!
> Yeah that's where it was. Now I gotta think of some more and go post under them.


LOL. somebody get her a gold star!


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2008)

btw, that might be best done from home as he is said to record IP addresses and contact employers. i don't know if this is an empty threat if he doesn't know your real name, but all the same...


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 11, 2008)

jesus...how does the lad find the time!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 11, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> jesus...how does the lad find the time!


Well, he doesn't WORK, so I bet that makes a lot of time. :-\

Thanks for the heads up on the IP- I'll do it from the iPhone


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2008)

Cement said:


> btw, that might be best done from home as he is said to record IP addresses and contact employers. i don't know if this is an empty threat if he doesn't know your real name, but all the same...


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just avoid him and his site all together. Actually, I don't even bother with "the other board" that much any more either.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 11, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> I just avoid him and his site all together. Actually, I don't even bother with "the other board" that much any more either.


the first site is completely useless, "the other board" has a lousy vibe. This is my one and only, although googling techincal stuff does take me to eng-tips from time to time. Anyone else visit there?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> I just avoid him and his site all together. Actually, I don't even bother with "the other board" that much any more either.


same here. I have never joined his site (have no intention of it) and he blocks everything from the guests. I did get a chuckle out of his "zero tolerance on spam" introductory message. What a schmuck.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had joined his site early on, since he had posted some useful links in the past at "the other board" and before I learned of any of the history of the antics between here and the other board with him. It is just easier to eliminate the problem from arising here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Okay, which one of you is the newest member "EITeabag"?


Did we ever figure this one out??

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^^I did.

Are you still asking yourself who is the perp?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> ^^^^I did.Are you still asking yourself who is the perp?


It isn't obvious to me ... can I please buy a vowel ??!!!

How come I am always the LAST person to receive the memo??!! :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 12, 2008)

jregieng said:


> It isn't obvious to me ... can I please buy a vowel ??!!!
> How come I am always the LAST person to receive the memo??!! :smileyballs:
> 
> JR


You will find the truth.Look deep inside youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :violin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^ Okay ... I will go into the Think Tank for that one ....

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ and you think you know someone. . . :lmao:

On everyone's favorite "Harry Potter" buddy. . . I'm not sure if I'm disappointed in missing out on that whole  storm, or glad!

I knew him more from the "the other board" site, which moves about 1/10 the speed here in terms of topics &amp; posts. I pretty much missed out on all of '07's action on this site, due to forgetting my username has an underscore in it  creating havoc on trying to log in! (dumb ass!) Apparently i had not done that w/ other sites. . . ..


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 12, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Speaking of paying the host, has everyone clicked on an ad here at EB.com to help keep this site going?



Hey....I didn't know that helped? I swear you guys won't believe this, but there was a time during my career that I was an IT manager....I swear! I can't hardly log in now! What happened to me?


----------



## ktulu (Mar 12, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> Hey....I didn't know that helped? I swear you guys won't believe this, but there was a time during my career that I was an IT manager....I swear! I can't hardly log in now! What happened to me?


I guess you're gettong OLD.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 13, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> the first site is completely useless, "the other board" has a lousy vibe. This is my one and only, although googling techincal stuff does take me to eng-tips from time to time. Anyone else visit there?


same...

on all points.

I was just wondering today if non engineers come across eng-tips nearly as often as I do when googling... it seems that I do not need to include any engineering buzz words or jargon for google to direct me there... maybe google just knows how I roll...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> ... maybe google just knows how I roll...


That's pretty deep.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2008)

I heard a rumor that PE-ness was thinking about starting up his own "tips" website.


----------



## cement (Mar 13, 2008)

> That's pretty deep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ Well ... it is!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2008)

Boy, I stopped by YKW's board yesterday, and,man, that is just SAD. I'd have taken the site down out of embarrassment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I heard a rumor that PE-ness was thinking about starting up his own "tips" website.


Are you planning on getting a cut of it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2008)

He probably will if anything comes from it.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 13, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I guess you're gettong OLD.



dammmmmnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 13, 2008)

newest member at f'tard:

PE_R_Ineum

well done!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 13, 2008)

^^Holy crap!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2008)

AN_US to PE-ness said:


> That's pretty deep


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2008)

BTW,

maybe its time to come clean about the fact that F'Tard doesn't really exist. He was just an elaborate charachture created by the brainiac we know as VT.

It was the alter identity at its finest. It ran its course.

Good Job VT, I didn't think you could pull off acting like such a nut job.


----------



## cement (Mar 14, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 14, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> BTW,
> maybe its time to come clean about the fact that F'Tard doesn't really exist. He was just an elaborate charachture created by the brainiac we know as VT.
> 
> It was the alter identity at its finest. It ran its course.
> ...


Who's the FL'*Bluff*' now?


----------



## Sschell (Mar 15, 2008)

Cement said:


> :blink:


concur.

WTF???

I know this will probably get me a VT-boot-in-the-ass, but..

:banhim:


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 15, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> BTW,
> maybe its time to come clean about the fact that F'Tard doesn't really exist. He was just an elaborate charachture created by the brainiac we know as VT.
> 
> It was the alter identity at its finest. It ran its course.
> ...


meaning tmckeon doesn't exist? am confused.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 15, 2008)

If it is a fake its an elaborate one. Including getting the fake licensed in florida, staging a wedding, and purchasing real estate.

I fear there is such a f'tard.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, but maybe that guy with the name doesn't even know the world wide innerweb exists?

Conspiracy? Elaborate? Think about it.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know who to trust!!!

One thing is for sure...

At least one of the admins on this board is f'ing with us....

I say we start our own board calld engineertards.com and... oh... wait..


----------

